# 2009 WMA Turkey Hunt Thread



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 21, 2009)

Folks, let us know all about your WMATurkey hunting experience for this year. Let us know which WMA and what day and if you heard, seen or killed anything.

I'm about to head to Pine Log Mountain WMA to try my luck. Will post my results later.

Good luck to all and happy hunting.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2009)

Went to Chatt Bend. Heard one gobbling and then at 8:00 one shot near where the gobbling was. No more gobbling after that. It was way away from where I was set up. Was a good morning to be in the woods with my son though.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 21, 2009)

*Cedar Creek*

Cedar creek only had 9 on the check in board at 1:00pm today and all of them were Jakes but one....

Slow start,but I had a first today.Went to a new spot to listen and as it started getting light I could hear one drumming.I was sitting cowboy style on a fallen down pine so I slid off to the side and started looking.What I thought was a squirrel bed started walking a limb,strutting and drumming about 70 yards from me while still on the roost.I watched him gobble twice before calling to him.I tree called and his lady friends started cutting at me...Long story short,he flew down to them....I later called two hens in with no gobbler in tow,then was working a small flock of jakes and hens I'd seen from a distance in a creek bottom,when a yellow dog busted up my party...


----------



## Cat2525 (Mar 21, 2009)

I lucked up on a tom with a 9 1/2" beard on pine log 3/21. It was about 11 oclock when he gobbled and about 4 minutes later he was at 30 yards. I couldnt believe how nicely it worked out. It was my first turkey hunt on pine log but i had seen turkeys in this spot before.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to ocmulgee this AM.4 killed,not even full sheet of folks signed in.Heard 2 different birds down near tracks on magnolia road.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bird Cat2525!


----------



## Dupree (Mar 22, 2009)

*sat and sun*

sat. my bird- 7/8" spurs 9" beard
sun. my buddy's bird I called in for him- 1 1/4" spurs 11 1/2" beard. His first longbeard.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Mar 29, 2009)

5-6 birds hammerin away at sunup .went silent at bout 9am,got busted by a sneaky one around 10 am.Walk around the corner on they way to the truck and ones in the middle of the road.Ocmulgee wma.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 29, 2009)

No luck down at Dixie Creek too many idiots flying in and out on 4-wheelers.


----------



## Dehunt (Mar 29, 2009)

*Joe Kurz WMA*

2 days...12+ miles walked..10 hens..6 gobbles and
KILLED Nothing....But had a ball,just being out in the woods.......


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 30, 2009)

was working 2 on paulding forest this morning but someone ran in and ran them off...(hint) you call the bird to you...the bird dont call you to it...lol


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 30, 2009)

WaddleWhacker said:


> was working 2 on paulding forest this morning but someone ran in and ran them off...(hint) you call the bird to you...the bird dont call you to it...lol



 I hear ya man. I am glad I don'y have to deal with that myself. Stay after them though.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 30, 2009)

tried to hunt between the rain Saturday at Paulding but as soon as i entered the woods it started pouring again.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 31, 2009)

Went down to Dixie Creek again this morning and got one close enough but couldn't seal the deal I missed him at about 35 yds by inches. Back at them again Sat though.


----------



## pch308 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Cohutta wma*

Got this one last Sunday morning the 29th about 8:15. It is a jake and it was the only birds we heard talk for the 3 days we hunted. Seen  6 birds while driving around in the rain on Friday  the 27th. We were staying in a cabin near Gallaway and my friend had a bird sounding off across the river on the nite of the 28th.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 4, 2009)

*another*

killed #2 for me.
18 lbs
1 3/8" spurs 
10 1/2" beard


----------



## gunsaler111 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nothin but silence at ocmulgee this A.M. The kinda mornin that makes me wonder why I bother.I stop at my last favorite listening spot at around 10 A.M. and hear a hen.I said what the heck, might as well try a lil callin,walk in get setup,and within minutes i got 4 gobblin their heads off comin at me.Got the first one that showed, 9" beard,19 lbs.Man i needed that.Funny how things change in a matter of minutes.Bird was down at 10:30


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Apr 6, 2009)

Hunted Pine Log Saturday evening. Managed to get one to gobble but due to the amount of hens calling in the area with him, we didnt close the deal. But getting one to gobble made it all for a great time. And the trout were plenty, just werent biting the corn.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2009)

I spent a good part of the day hunting Pine Log. I did not hear anything at all. Too bad because I really loved the layout of that tract.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 14, 2009)

Took this one on 4/11 on Ocmulgee WMA, he never gobbled.
Spurs were 1 3/8 and 1 7/16, beard was 10 1/2, 18 pounds.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats great David,congrats!


----------

